# Baby betta boy or girl?



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

I bought this baby betta which, at that time, I thought was a girl. The container was not labeled so now I'm unsure. What do you think this betta is? It's really small, probably just over an inch.


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

I dont know. I think he is to little to tell.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like a girl, small ventrals. Still needs to grow, though! It's growing it's colors.


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

I guess baby bettas are fun because you get to find out how they will grow! I look forward to seeing it become an adult and finding out if it's a boy or girl


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

Its been a couple days and I think my betta is a boy now. His color is different shades of blue and his fins are getting longer every day. It's so hard to take a picture of him now because when I go up near the tank he darts so fast, ready for food. Here's the best I can do


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

i think it's going to be a crowntail boy, what do you guys think?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't think it's a CT. :-? I need to see the ventrals!!! Lol


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

looks like a female VT to me, correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Delta/HM Male

Cute little thing


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I don't think it's a CT. :-? I need to see the ventrals!!! Lol


it's so hard to take a picture! this betta moves around so fast


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

OH OH!! I see the ventrals on the other picture and I believe it's a male for sure.  IT'S A BOY! Lol


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

LebronTheBetta said:


> OH OH!! I see the ventrals on the other picture and I believe it's a male for sure.  IT'S A BOY! Lol


yay! i tried introducing the betta to shrimp, shrimp died in a minute


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

looks like a boy DT to me


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

i kind of think it's a DT now also, but what are your guesses off today's snap shots?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

HE should be a SDeT or a DeT.  See the curved edges? HM's have pretty sharp edges to make the 180*. I love his color pattern.


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

cool, i only ever had veiltail and crowntails in the past


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, really? I only had CT's lol.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

My friend has a "baby" Betta as well. For the longest time we thought it was a girl but it turned out to be a boy. He looked exactly like yours, I thought he was going to be a HM or a DT, he actually turned out to be a VT. His tail changed so much within a month it was ridiculous. I would have paid big money to say he was going to be a large finned Betta but he's actually a VT.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

And he is very pretty! 
About how long did it take for him to grow into his colors, and get as big as he is now? I just bought a petco baby, and while I can tell he is growing and have an idea as to his/her color I am so impatient lol chicks hatch faster then these things grow!


----------



## bettaluvinmom64 (Aug 3, 2012)

*Im having the same problem with my baby*

This betta I bought Online at ebay believe she is she gthe other one I know is a male he is very busy making a bubble nest under his almond leaf this other one isn't they are about 3 and half months old. 


















Hard to catch her she is so busy!


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

a123andpoof said:


> And he is very pretty!
> About how long did it take for him to grow into his colors, and get as big as he is now? I just bought a petco baby, and while I can tell he is growing and have an idea as to his/her color I am so impatient lol chicks hatch faster then these things grow!


I don't know how old this one is but I had him in my care for about 20 days. The first day I brought him home he was kind of transparent and had two blue stripes down his body, I thought he was stressed but he just didn't form solid colors yet. Baby bettas are a lot of fun to watch them grow!


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Look underneath between the two fins that hang down, towards the front, is there a white dot? If so you have a female.


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

such a big difference from the first day i got him! he's so dark blue and red that the camera doesn't even pick up the colors :-/ his tail is still growing every week!


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow I wish my baby would grow like that!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I am pretty sure thats boy and a very pretty one.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> looks like a female VT to me, correct me if I'm wrong


I agree with MyRainbowBettaFish. It does look like a Veiltail.:-D


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Baby boy VT


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

hmmm, right now it looks more like a delta. the 2nd picture is when he isn't in full flare, but there's still a possibility that it is a VT. wait and see


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

OK!


----------

